
See A YCombinator Meal Live Today at 7pm PST (2am GMT) - danw
http://justin.tv/blog/list/2007-03-20
======
notabel
I have to wonder if the stream will expose any inadvertent goodies, like the
photoset did. (I'm thinking of the pic of Justin talking to someone, with a
justin.tv alpha test login clearly visible on the white board. I didn't try
it, but it sure was tempting.)

In any case, I'll certainly be watching.

------
staunch
Thanks for the heads-up post. This is great. I've long hoped there'd be some
way for those of us that can't attend YC stuff to get a peak.

In case any Justin'ers read this: On the Lingr chat I can't send messages in
either Opera9 or Firefox2 under Linux. Tried other Lingr chats and they work
fine, so probably something Justin specific.

Error: times has no properties Source File:
<http://justin.tv/screens/js/prototype-chat-poll-justintv-swfobject-rico-
effects-lingr-json> Line: 2552

(I'll email this bug report as well)

------
python_kiss
Some interesting things that happened today at Y-Combinator dinner:

1\. On their way to YC dinner, they got stopped by the police.

2\. Using my phone, I got to pass hi to Paul and Jessica and congratulate her
on the book's success :)

3\. I noticed that about 30 founders attended the dinner. From that, I am
guessing there are about 15 groups funded this winter.

4\. Some prank caller ordered five pizzas (three they paid for) at Justin's
name :s

5\. We got to see Trevor's awesome robot, live.

~~~
herdrick
"3. I noticed that about 30 founders attended the dinner. From that, I am
guessing there are about 15 groups funded this " winter."

It'd be fewer. The mean founder count is surely greater than 2.

~~~
pg
There are 13 startups this winter. But there were more than that at this
dinner; alumni often come to dinners too. We probably had closer to 50 people
here today. We actually ran out of food, so it was handy those guys sent us
pizzas.

~~~
brezina
Wow,how serendipitous. I'm hoping next time the pizza will show up to Justin's
apt(two floors below mine) with the bill prepaid and a 24 pack of Sam Adams to
boot.

------
pg
He's coming to startup school too. _Speaking_ at startup school, in fact, so
you'll see the speaker's eye view of some of it.

